# What do doctors generally recommend for poor sleep induced by IBS?



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

I admit that my IBS is not as bad as some of the cases here. But, it comes and goes rather frequently (C- with rectal pain, itching, burning and minor external prolapse AND partial diarrea).

Sometimes its is so bad that I cant sit. When it comes, it messes my sleep for a couple of days after which I can sleep a little better again. This affects my alertness and reduces my efficiency

badly. Its not a lack of 30 or 40 mins of sleep, but 1 - 2 hours. I generally cannot sleep before 2-3 am no matter how hard I try. So, imagine how I will feel if I have to work early in the morning.

Luckily, my current job hours are from near noon to late evening.

There are times when I have slept just 4 - 5hours in a day, felt tired but did not get sleep easily. Normal people would not be able to stay awake if they slept only that much.

Sometimes, I feel sleepy after 4-5 hours of sleep and then I sleep. But, I wake after just 15 - 20 mins feeling groggy and miserable.

Don't know if some foods (chocolate, yogurt, cream etc) could also be responsible.

*Now to the point - *

I am going to go to a GI doc soon. Before I go I want to know if they can recommend any GUARANTEED way to improve my sleep. I need something that will

enable me to sleep well (and work well).

why sleep matters a lot to me?

No sleep --> Bad work --> Lose Job --> Homeless (and Loveless) --> No money for anything, including IBS treatment --> Forced to choose between Suicide, Crime or Slow death on the streets.

BTW, I typed this message because I am unable to sleep.

WFT IBS did to me $%$%$#%$#


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No treatment for sleep is 100% effective 100% of the time, but there are a lot of options to try,

Thinking about the sorts of things GI docs tend to prescribe for IBS...

Unfortunately a fair number of the drugs a GI would prescribe for IBS pain that also tend to make people go to sleep (tricyclic antidepressants, and a few other antidepressants) tend to be constipating so may not be a good option. Some of the antidepressants that tend to be better for the constipation prone may also make insomnia worse. Not sure about the prescriptions that are just for constipation and how they effect sleep.

Now if they can fix the prolapse with surgery, maybe that would help, but may not effect your sleep that much, I just don't know how much one is dependent on the other.

I don't know if the GI will prescribe the drugs predominately used just for insomnia or send you back to your GP for something like Ambien.

How good is your sleep hygiene (get up at same time every day, no electronics for an hour before bed time, no overhead lights for an hour before bed time, bedroom cool enough, dark enough and quiet enough for good rest, no activities in the bed other than sleeping or sex, adequate amounts of exercise, but not with in 3-4 hours of bedtime, no caffiene after noon (or 4 pm if not all that sensitive to it, taking a warm bath or shower at the start of the 1 hour slow down before bed, etc).


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> No treatment for sleep is 100% effective 100% of the time, but there are a lot of options to try,
> 
> Thinking about the sorts of things GI docs tend to prescribe for IBS...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. My sleep hygiene certainly needs improvement. Sad to hear that no drug may be perfect.

When I did not have IBS, I could sleep with the lights on and some sound too and really long hours. Miss those days.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One of the problems is human beings have a fairly large amount of genetic variability. The good news is that makes us really adaptable and able to survive a wide range of conditions, the bad news is that it alters how drugs interact with us, how we metabolize them, and how we react to them.

Even if no one drug is 100% for everyone, there are a lot of options they can try for sleeping so it is probably like 90-99% certain they will find one of the currently available treatments works for you. But it is hard to give a guarantee that Ambien, for instance, will be the perfect drug for every human being on the planet. It is a good option for a lot of people, but I can't say it is the one and only thing you should ask for because it is a sure bet.

Luckily there are a lot of antihistamines in my case. I have pretty bad allergies, and because of a positive control I know that one of them does absolutely nothing to me. I react to pure histamine as if I didn't take a thing. Now other ones work just fine for me, so I'm not completely out of luck, but that makes it hard to say what will be the thing for you.

So, the important thing is if the first thing the doctor gives you doesn't work so well, then go back to them and talk to them as often there are other things to try and sometimes you may need to try a few different medications or treatments to find the best one for you.

Even with a medication they may suggest you work on the sleep hygiene as that can help retrain the system so that you may be able to get to where you are falling asleep on your own. It is hard when you used to be able to do something so easily and then have to work at it for awhile.


----------



## kalaukia37 (Apr 14, 2013)

Aloha! YOU ALL! I Have Several Back Surgeries, With Two Pending.







My Nervous System is JUST SHOT to say the Least. Plus Add Scar Tissue and That = NO SLEEP PERIOD. I get Maybe Able to Get 3 Hours Per Week. I Must Try To Knock My Self Out with my EXTRA PAIN meds at Night to Get Maybe 2 or 3 Hours of Sleep. O' Plus I have A Morphine Pump, My Third in 16 Years. So I am Constantly Being Pumped Up with Pain Meds for my Chronic Back Pain.

I have Had IBS-C for Over 7 Years, I Started to Keep a Log. Now Talking A Bout DEPRESSION. Please Do Not Talk About Suicide. That is What the Devil Wants You to Do. I have Tried it Twice Myself, only to End Up in the Hospital. I have Ben in Chronic Pain for 42+ Years So I have Tried it all, I Think. We Are All in the Same Boat here. What We Must Remember is that When a NEW DRUG comes out. It is Not a Guarantee to work. Plus it Causes Side Effects, That We Do Not Need. I Have Tears I My Eyes Writing this. No One Knows How We Are Feeling Until They are Trapped In Our Bodies. I Do Not KNow What Tomarrow Will Bring, But I Do Know that We Must Fight The GOOD FIGHT UNTIL THE VERY END As it Says In the Bible. God Will Never Give Us More Than WE Can Handle.

This Is A WONDERFUL WEBSITE, And Just Being Among Friends







Just Makes Me SOOO Happy. One More Detail about My Sleep Problems. Some Times I am So Exhasted that I Will Dose off For a Few Minutes, Then I Will have Crazy Dreams.









Blessings To You All!

Kalaukia37


----------



## Arzu Caydere (Feb 23, 2013)

you can o a heavy sport (for example running 3-4 kms) and you will feel very tired and hence immediately will sleep. i tried this and it really helps.

my sleeping problem was not due to ibs but it was a general disorder.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

kalaukia37 said:


> Aloha! YOU ALL! I Have Several Back Surgeries, With Two Pending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno what the bible says, but thanks for your kind and encouraging words. The suicidal thoughts come and go and I am learning to keep them out. Right now, I am happy until the next bout.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Arzu Caydere said:


> you can o a heavy sport (for example running 3-4 kms) and you will feel very tired and hence immediately will sleep. i tried this and it really helps.
> 
> my sleeping problem was not due to ibs but it was a general disorder.


which general disorder ? And yes, (the right amount and type of) exercise helps in my case too.


----------



## Arzu Caydere (Feb 23, 2013)

some people are called "night people" who cannot sleep during nights and hence have a sleep disorder. i meant these kind of general disorders.


----------



## LilyWillow (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't have IBS-C so I can't relate to your current situation but there have been times when I have had trouble sleeping. I sometimes have trouble falling asleep for various reasons. I recently was told about a suppliment that a friend who has restless leg syndrome uses. He doesn't want to take any Rx sleeping drugs because of the side effects. I have used it multiple times only when needed and it was great for me falling asleep and staying alseep the whole night. Its called melatonin. The thing with it is you only need a tiny bit. They sell it in way to big a dose tablets. I didn't research it much first and bought the biggest size. I took one and had trouble with it. Researched it and learned the tiniest amount needed is best. Went back to the store and bought the smallest dose I could find (3mg) then I break those into quarters and only take a quarter. I think the recommended dose is 0.1 -1 mg. There are some wafers that dissolve under the tongue for faster effect but I haven't found them.


----------

